# re dog medications abroad



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi, we are currently searching for rv and intend having a 1 to 2 year tour of europe with 4 german shorthaired pointers, onmly thing have i bitch needs a pancreas substitute daily, and 1 bitch with addisons disease so also needs life giving tablets everyday. Will obviously take as much with us as we can and full medical records, but how easy is it to get canine percriptions filled from european vets, any help would be most gratefully received
jackie


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

All I can say is that the French and Spanish vets are wonderful!! We were most impressed and I doubt if you will encounter a problem....best of luck!


----------



## 100397 (Aug 7, 2006)

*re pet med*

thanks gypsy rose i presume yorkies by the pictures, thanks for the rep;ly will be taking computer to check for vets in each area we are in , nice to know that so many take their loved 4 footed friends with them, hope we all meet up soon thre gsps are very friendly and love to play even the old girl who is coming up 14 actually she is a bit of a tart with the boys


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Hi! Yes, you presume right!! Previously we also had four dogs (2 yorkies and 2 Lhas Apsos) but we never took them to France and Spain. Re the vets again ... our tiny yorkie broke her hip in the French Alps and had to have a big operation to correct it... treatment was second to none! Off again end November we hope for 3 months. However, hope for no mishaps this time! Our yorkies love to socialise too so maybe we'll see each other en route somewhere!!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Vets*

Hi

Have a look at www.paws4travel.co.uk/vets and www.ledogstop.com

Rapide561


----------

